# Cruising with an Outboard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have purshased a boat that had the saildrive taken out and an outboard motor installed in its place. The boat it's self is a sea worthy boat and a good coastal cruiser ( 1981 Mirage 275 ).

As my interest in coastal cruising increases I am wondering what to do. Is it nuts to use a boat with an outboard as a coastal cruiser? In my journey I will be crossing the Gulf of Maine, then heading down to the Bahamma's via the ICW.

I will be sailing most of the way but the need for motor sailing will no doubt be a great possibility. Of course outboards can isolate in heavy seas and the worry about a wave breaking it off my trasim is always a concern. 

Can anyone give me more information on Cruising with an outboard as your prime a auxilary engine.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a Hunter 25 with a 9.9 hp outboard for over 7 years. The nice things about an out board: 1. when they need service you can take them to the shop, cheaper. 2. No big holes in your boat for cooling and exhaust. 3. You have more storage room since the engine is outside. We found the noise to be annoying. We would rise the stern locker lid up to block some of the noise. 
I think the fuel economy is worst for a gas outboard. Repowering is usually cheaper for an outboard. I had the prop come out of the water in sharp 2 to 3 foot waves. I always worried someone would steal it. I burnt about a gallon an hour at around 4 knts.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

In my trips north and south, I have seen many outboard powered cruisers. As with any part of cruising, planning ahead is the prime consideration.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Very good points thanks John and Meme. My choices are to sell my boat and buy one with an inboard or use the boat I have for my travels. Both have there benefits. 

I have read many articals of cruisers without any engine so I guess an outboard is always a better way to go. My travels will always be with in 50 miles of Coast so if there was ever a problem I most likely can find help ashore. And of course inboard engines are only good when they work so alot of cruiser have to use outboards anyway for back up.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Todd, the main advantage to having an inboard is for charging batteries.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I have a 27' with an outboard (Honda 4 stroke 9.9hp). I sail the central Chesapeake Bay just south of Annapolis. I have been thinking about 2 trips, the first is to the Outer Banks via the ICW. and the second is to the Bahamas. Does anyone see a problem with this? Obviously weather consideration is an issue and I would be careful. I would also have an onboard Chart-plotter AND paper charts, radio, compass, etc. 

Has anyone gone to the Bahamas with a state (MD) registered (not USCG Documented) boat, is that allowed?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

As long as the outboard is well-maintained, I don't see a problem with it. One of the sister ships to my boat did a trip from St. Petersburg, FL, down through the Caribbean to the east, a bit south and then back through the Caribbean west, to Honduras and is currently in Guatemala. That was a 3500 NM trip in an outboard powered boat. 

Going to most of the Caribbean islands with a state registered boat is fairly easy, since they're fairly close to the US and used to it... once leaving the proximity of the US does USCG documentation become a bit more important.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

mccary said:


> Has anyone gone to the Bahamas with a state (MD) registered (not USCG Documented) boat, is that allowed?


 Not a problem. Just have your $100 or is it $150 for under 35 ft. ready.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Outboards aren't a bad idea except for the fact that you're now storing gasoline and not diesel on board. Ventilation and good fuel handling practices are required. A lot of old salts pull their diesels for coastal cruising because of the cost, ease of maintenance, and space savings.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

RE Outboards...obviously they are less than ideal for offshore and coastal work since they are boat finicky (compared to inboards) and the prop becmes airborne just during those times you need it in the water most. 
That said...it is NOT a safety hazzard as long as the boat and captain are good. Hundreds make it down the ICW and to the Bahamas every year quite safely. The keys are:
 An absolute dedication to staying put when the wind/wave forcast will not allow you to motor safely.

 Staying not more than 12 hours from an all weather inlet so you can sail and/or motor to safety before anything gets really nasty.

 Making sure your engine is fully maintained and in good working order before leaving.

 Good fuel...not the stuff left in the can from last year!
The ability to do minor engine repairs yourself. Clean fuel lines, Clean carb, replace and gap spark pug etc.

 An alternate way to charge your batteries for navigation/radio and house needs (Honda portable gen or passive solar/wind)
Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for your information. I am sure there are alot of outboard sailors that have had the same worries and idea's about going south and the idea of an outboard in blue water. With my travel plans the only real worry is the Gulf of Maine, heading out from Nova Scotia I have to ways to travel. The 1st and quickest is from the tip of Nova Scotia ( Clarks Harbour) to Cape Ann. Or 2nd to sail over to Grand Mannan and over to East Port Maine.

It is nice to have others in this forum that can help with idea's and thoughts.

Cheers

Todd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've done mostly coastal and bay sailing on a 27' with an outboard, the greatest advantage of an outboard is it can be used as thruster, great for getting unstuck - spin, tilt and go. Not been in to many storms but high winds in a shallow bay can be - interesting. My longshaft Tahatso stays in the water after I "adjusted" it some as long I do not try to go head on into the waves; if you do you stop dead in the water anyway - better to zig-zag motor sail main up only.

If I could and it would work I would strap a 60hp outboard on the back of my 48ft'r - not kidding. Diesels are a lot of trouble unless you use them regularly, inboard gas is worse; If I were to go further off shore and a major storm broke - I would consider lowering the outboard into the cabin. Go for it - who really motors in a small boat anyway????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In addition to Cam's list, I'd add that you really should have a fuel/water separator type filter inline with the engine. This can save you a lot of headaches if the fuel gets contaminated. BTW, if you can get non-ethanol based fuel, do it. The ethanol based fuels will start to separate once the water gets above 1.5% or so by volume and you'll lose the ethanol. Since the ethanol is the primary octane booster of the fuel, it will go from about 87 octane down to about 82 octane.. and most outboards will run badly on such low octane numbers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

mccary said:


> I have a 27' with an outboard (Honda 4 stroke 9.9hp). I sail the central Chesapeake Bay just south of Annapolis. I have been thinking about 2 trips, the first is to the Outer Banks via the ICW. and the second is to the Bahamas. Does anyone see a problem with this?


While our boats (nice name  ) are perfect for bay cruising and daysailing, I wouldn't push them beyond that.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

McCary...there is NO problem going down the Bay and the ICW to NC. Just don't do it in weather you would ordinarily not go out in. There are dozens of safe harbors along the way making for easy daytrips and the ICW is a ditch til you get to the Albemarle sound. We used to do it out of Deltaville with our small kids in a 32 footer and I see DOZENS of boats your size stopping here in the Outerbanks each year. It used to take us 2.5 days to Roanoke Island (right behind kiityhawk/nags head) from Deltaville doing daylight travel only. It is about 120 miles to Norfolk from where you are and another 85 to the Outer banks. I think you could do day sails and arrive there in 4-5 days or do a straight passage to Norfolk in 24 hours and then spend 1.5 days doing the ICW during the day. Hope this helps your planning a bit.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Something that is now out of favour is the outboard well, an enclosed box in the stern into which you mount the engine in (I assume) a fixed position. It's got the advantages of a saildrive with the convenience and access of an outboard, without having to put 120 lbs. on an engine lift mount off the end of a (usually) light boat.

Properly vented and cooled (you can open the lid), this keeps the prop somewhat more inboard, meaning it's less likely to clear the water in rough seas, you keep the weight a little inboard, and it's less likely to suffer from a dunking or from being exposed to the elements. It seems a lot quieter as well, as one could sound baffle the box and lid while venting the box with blowers or dorades. Lastly, you could keep the gas tank outside, lashed to the rail or mounted otherwise in the open air, giving a "gravity feed" plus the safety of not keeping a tank in the cabin.

I don't think current boats have this "outboard well" option: it seems to have died as an idea in the '80s. Of course, if people are still _making _new pocket cruisers under 30 feet, I am not aware of it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup... some small pocket cruisers still being made... but they're expensive... 

BTW, the way they do it on a lot of trimarans is to use an engine sled or bucket... which is forward alongside the main hull. It isn't quite as well protected as an outboard in a well, but has most of the other benefits... The Telstar 28 uses a bucket type outboard motor mount.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

WouldaShoulda said:


> While our boats (nice name  ) are perfect for bay cruising and daysailing, I wouldn't push them beyond that.


WouldsShoulda, where is your home port? I sail out of West River from a private dock just across the river from Galesville. I like your boat's name! 
You can visit my boat's website some time.
aeoluswestriver.net


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*The Chesapeake Bay and Outer Banks*



camaraderie said:


> McCary...there is NO problem going down the Bay and the ICW to NC. Just don't do it in weather you would ordinarily not go out in. There are dozens of safe harbors along the way making for easy daytrips and the ICW is a ditch til you get to the Albemarle sound. .


I have sailed more than once down the Bay as far as Yorktown. It is the ICW I have never been in with the boat. And I am very familiar with the Outer Banks having vacationed there 20+ times. I have never sailed there but thought it might make a fun trip someday. You live in Manteo?


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

waverider24 said:


> With my travel plans the only real worry is the Gulf of Maine, heading out from Nova Scotia I have to ways to travel. The 1st and quickest is from the tip of Nova Scotia ( Clarks Harbour) to Cape Ann. Or 2nd to sail over to Grand Mannan and over to East Port Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

mccary said:


> WouldsShoulda, where is your home port? I sail out of West River from a private dock just across the river from Galesville. I like your boat's name!
> You can visit my boat's website some time.
> aeoluswestriver.net


Thanks, we have checked it out and sailing was excellent on Saturday!!

We also are fond of lunch/dinners at Pirates Cove.

We are out of Selby Bay/South river and sailed your way this weekend but ran into some shallow water. I re-read our chart to avoid that in the future.

I'll keep an eye out for you.

We have a cool ensign flying from the spare halyard on our O'Day 272.

Give us a howdy if you see us, we'll do the same!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

McCarey...easy run down from Norfolk as long as the Albermarle is not kicked up. 50 miles in the ditch gets you to Coinjock...home of the 32 ounce prime rib and deep dish apple cobbler a la mode!! Enough reason to go right there!!
Another 35 miles brings you into Manteo where you can have a free dock for a night or two...or head to the marina for electirc/water/cable/bathrooms etc. if you want a more civilized berth! Give me a yell when/if you plan to show up!


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

camaraderie said:


> McCary...easy run down from Norfolk as long as the Albermarle is not kicked up. 50 miles in the ditch gets you to Coinjock...home of the 32 ounce prime rib and deep dish apple cobbler a la mode!! Enough reason to go right there!!
> Another 35 miles brings you into Manteo where you can have a free dock for a night or two...or head to the marina for electric/water/cable/bathrooms etc. if you want a more civilized berth! Give me a yell when/if you plan to show up!


You make that 85 nm of motoring sound tempting ... at 5 kts that's just 17 hours ... maybe next summer if I can convince the wife and the weather looks favorable.

Thanks for the invite camaraderie!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Are you using the internal fuel tank for the saildrive to power the outboard?

Is it an electric start?



waverider24 said:


> I have purshased a boat that had the saildrive taken out and an outboard motor installed in its place. The boat it's self is a sea worthy boat and a good coastal cruiser ( 1981 Mirage 275 ).
> 
> As my interest in coastal cruising increases I am wondering what to do. Is it nuts to use a boat with an outboard as a coastal cruiser? In my journey I will be crossing the Gulf of Maine, then heading down to the Bahamma's via the ICW.
> 
> ...


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

I'm not sure if this applies to you or not. Outboard equipped PDQ catamarans, such as mine, regularly do the ICW, Bahamas, and Central America, with 9.9 Yamahas. Now these boats were designed for outboards, so we have large fuel tanks, and the engines are placed in a location to prevent cavitation in rough seas. we also have 2 engines. I know this may not apply to you , but a high torque, long shaft outboard is quite capable of cruising. The biggest problem is not generating enough electricity.
Marc


----------



## Tahani (Dec 28, 2003)

Our 25 foot Meridian has an outboard, running in a well. I've had inboards. Thanks, but I'll keep my outboard.

We've done two trips from Texas to Florida and return so far, mostly in the ICW, but a fair amount offshore. Totaling some 3200 plus miles. Never had a problem, even in larger seas. OCCASIONALLY the prop will come out, but not often. Remember- ours is in a well, NOT on the transom.

As for fuel economy- we have an 8 hp 4 stroke Yamaha. We can run the boat at hull speed with the engine running just UNDER the start setting- a high idle. Running at that speed, we get 7.5 to 8 hours on a 3 gallon tank. ICW running averages about 15 miles per gallon. I didn't get that good with my 35 foot trimaran, running a diesel.

We have plans for long distance cruising within the next year- Florida Keys, Bahamas, up the east coast. I have no qualms whatsoever in having an outboard- in fact, I prefer it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Icw and in ?*

To all sailors: who want to answer!

OK> I have read all the threads on ICW posted. I sail a 28.6 1975 Pearson & in mint condition shes brand new hardly used. Sleeps(5) crew member onboard will there are 5 beds with & inboard Atomic 4 cyl engine runs like brand new. Where would I put 5 people  good ?. Ok to the point! I too want to sail the ICW My boat has the state of the art of all Nav Avionics: Plus a Radar reflector, Will my mast is 38' Foot but 5' Feet of it go,s through the cabin and sits on the draft or fixed keel bolted: Why reflector will the mast is big enough to bounce a single from someone else Radar transponder but it might only be a little dot: I wanted to be seen out there on the ICW.  OK enough is enough you get the Idea of my boat. Now to the ? Why > THIS is my route> From Lake Erie to Buffalo New York harbor, out to New York City straight into the coastal water ?? sail to Fla and then around Key west turn north into Gulf of Mexico up to Clear Water FLA. Why can,t I sail 50 miles off shore from New York turning south at 50 miles off shore instead of 200 Miles straight out of NEW YORK and I can,t use my sails eather need to motor first to the Icw point. I can come back into shore turning S/West after I reach North Carolina then I can turn South: or have I heard wrong ?? It,s seem in some threads you are not concerned:  seeming that if I go 6.1/2 nots is a long way out .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Icw*

To all sailors: who want to answer!

OK> I have read all the threads on ICW posted. I sail a 28.6 1975 Pearson & in mint condition shes brand new hardly used. Sleeps(5) crew member onboard will there are 5 beds with & inboard Atomic 4 cyl engine runs like brand new. Where would I put 5 people  good ?. Ok to the point! I too want to sail the ICW My boat has the state of the art of all Nav Avionics: Plus a Radar reflector, Will my mast is 38' Foot but 5' Feet of it go,s through the cabin and sits on the draft or fixed keel bolted: Why reflector will the mast is big enough to bounce a single from someone else Radar transponder but it might only be a little dot: I wanted to be seen out there on the ICW.  OK enough is enough you get the Idea of my boat. Now to the ? Why > THIS is my route> From Lake Erie to Buffalo New York harbor, out to New York City straight into the coastal water ?? sail to Fla and then around Key west turn north into Gulf of Mexico up to Clear Water FLA. Why can,t I sail 50 miles off shore from New York turning south at 50 miles off shore instead of 200 Miles straight out of NEW YORK and I can,t use my sails eather need to motor first to the Icw point. I can come back into shore turning S/West after I reach North Carolina then I can turn South: or have I heard wrong ?? It,s seem in some threads you are not concerned:  seeming that if I go 6.1/2 nots is a long way out .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Icw and in ?*

To all sailors: who want to answer!

OK> I have read all the threads on ICW posted. I sail a 28.6 1975 Pearson & in mint condition shes brand new hardly used. Sleeps(5) crew member onboard will there are 5 beds with & inboard Atomic 4 cyl engine runs like brand new. Where would I put 5 people  good ?. Ok to the point! I too want to sail the ICW My boat has the state of the art of all Nav Avionics: Plus a Radar reflector, Will my mast is 38' Foot but 5' Feet of it go,s through the cabin and sits on the draft or fixed keel bolted: Why reflector will the mast is big enough to bounce a single from someone else Radar transponder but it might only be a little dot: I wanted to be seen out there on the ICW.  OK enough is enough you get the Idea of my boat. Now to the ? Why > THIS is my route> From Lake Erie to Buffalo New York harbor, out to New York City straight into the coastal water ?? sail to Fla and then around Key west turn north into Gulf of Mexico up to Clear Water FLA. Why can,t I sail 50 miles off shore from New York turning south at 50 miles off shore instead of 200 Miles straight out of NEW YORK and I can,t use my sails eather need to motor first to the Icw point. I can come back into shore turning S/West after I reach North Carolina then I can turn South: or have I heard wrong ?? It,s seem in some threads you are not concerned:  seeming that if I go 6.1/2 nots is a long way out .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JrmMin-

Hate to break it to you, but the average radar return of an aluminum mast is basically ZIP. If you don't have a radar reflector, you'll basically be invisible to radar...  So, you really do need to have the Radar Reflector mounted... as high as you can. 

You'd also be much better off starting your own thread regarding your cruise, the route and the issues you have with it... 

BTW, if you've got Avionics on your boat, you've got the wrong equipment. Avionics are for AIRPLANES.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You wrote


waverider24 said:


> ---had the saildrive taken out and an outboard motor installed *in its place*.


, and it struck me:
Did you actually mean that the outboard is placed on the old diesel engine bedding (i.e. inside the boat)?
If so (heaven forbid), I would be concerned about petrol fumes and the corresponding fire hazard.

Otherwise, an outboard engine is fine, as the other contributors say.
I use a Yamaha four stroke 9,9HP on my 30' catamaran cruiser. I'm very happy with it.

Fair winds,


----------



## Zephod00 (Nov 10, 2008)

My 1988 Drives my Grampian 26 to hull speed.
Of interest to the thread is :my Honda 9.9 charges my battery.
About 4-5 Amps. Not a lot but I single hand so lighting is usually the only demand; with running lights and one reading light the battery holds up well.
I supplement it with a small solar panel.

ZZ


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No the outboard is on the transim. The older throw hull is closed off, it was fiberglassed over about 4" thick. It is water tight and looks good. My outboard is an older one so before I make any passage I would replace it with a new one.

Maybe go from a 9.9 up to a 15 hp. I would like to have a little more power in sea's 6 to 8 feet high.

Cheers

Todd


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

JrmMin said:


> Now to the ? Why > THIS is my route> From Lake Erie to Buffalo New York harbor, out to New York City straight into the coastal water ?? sail to Fla and then around Key west turn north into Gulf of Mexico up to Clear Water FLA. Why can,t I sail 50 miles off shore from New York turning south at 50 miles off shore instead of 200 Miles straight out of NEW YORK and I can,t use my sails eather need to motor first to the Icw point. I can come back into shore turning S/West after I reach North Carolina then I can turn South: or have I heard wrong ?? It,s seem in some threads you are not concerned:  seeming that if I go 6.1/2 nots is a long way out .


Several points....
1. Your route is fine till NYC
2. Once you get to NYC...then you go down the Jersey coastline in good weather. There are three inlets there you can pull into if the weather gets bad. You do NOT belong out to sea in that boat...stay coastal. The reason that the motor is so important is that heading south the winds and currents are mostly against you. You CAN tack in and out coastally but you travel twice the distance that way AND you must pay attention to the weather windows. 
3. From Cape May NJ...you can go up the Delaware Bay and then use the C&D canal to get to the Chesapeake Bay. This is what MOST people with small boats do. Alternatively you can go down the relatively desolate coastal route with only one good inlet (Ocean City) for a couple of hundred miles till the Chesapeake and the same adverse winds/currents.
4. From Norfolk you then go down the ICW...You don't even THINK about staying offshore and rounding Cape Hatteras. If you want to continue coastal sailing rather than ICW then you go our the Beaufort NC inlet and go inlet to inlet down the coast to Florida in good weather...or simply use the ICW in bad weather.

5. 6.5 kts. in a Pearson 28 is a dream. Figure 4kts. average speed under sail and you'll be lucky to hit it in terms of distance made good at sea.

Get the book...Guide to SE US Inlets by Steve Dodge if you are considering the coastal route and your choices will become much clearer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hull speed in a Pearson 28, which has a LWL of about 24.25' is 6.7 knots. Given that... travelling at 6.5 knots as your average speed is a pipe dream. Cam's figure of 4 knots is far more realistic. You'll be lucky to make 50-60 nm per day, assuming you stop for the night. Travelling the ICW at night is generally unwise, especially if cruising short-handed.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

60 nm per day on the ICW would be enough to put me in a coma!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Me too... Besides, I don't think I could take motoring for that long a period of time and stay sane. 


sander06 said:


> 60 nm per day on the ICW would be enough to put me in a coma!!!


----------

